# Transpose table via DAX?



## Matty (Aug 26, 2017)

Hi Team,

Is it possible to do the following via DAX?

Table now:


DivDateHomeTeamAwayTeamHomeGoalsAwayGoals126/08/2017AB21126/08/2017CD04126/08/2017EF30

<tbody>

</tbody>

Table wanted:


DivDateTeamPlaceGoals126/08/2017AHome2126/08/2017BAway1126/08/2017CHome0126/08/2017DAway4126/08/2017EHome3126/08/2017FAway0

<tbody>

</tbody>
I know how to do this is VBA and SQL, but not DAX.  Can anyone help?

Cheers,

Matty


----------



## Matt Allington (Aug 27, 2017)

You should use Power Query. Load the data and then select transform/unpivot


----------



## Matty (Aug 30, 2017)

Matt Allington said:


> You should use Power Query. Load the data and then select transform/unpivot



Thanks for your suggestion, Matt.  Power Query looks extremely useful for transforming data prior to analysis.

Cheers,

Matty


----------

